# Star Wars: The Clone Wars



## DonKarnage (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello furs.

I'm wondering if there is a seasons 7 of the clone wars?

I have check and found out there is one, but even on YouTube I can't find any proof of it. The "official site" have not much to do on, so I can't check if there is one.

So can anyone confirm if there is a seasons 7 or not? 

Thanks


----------



## Fernin (Aug 8, 2015)

Season six is the final season. There was to be two more, but they series was, sadly, cancelled. Several of the stories were finished via the Clone Wars Legacies comics.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 8, 2015)

Hmm, I read somewhere that it was cancel, but I did not know that it was stop at seasons 6.

I know of Star Wars Rebel that is 15 years after the clone wars and its good. Still trying to find more episode of seasons 2, so far I only find one.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 8, 2015)

Here a link about seasons 7: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0458290/episodes?season=7&ref_=tt_eps_sn_7

I don't know if its suppose to be the date when those episode was suppose to be show ? Its kinda confusing.


----------



## Zerig (Aug 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;XVk9lPotcW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVk9lPotcW4[/video]

just watch the superior series instead


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 8, 2015)

Zerig said:


> [video=youtube;XVk9lPotcW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVk9lPotcW4[/video]
> 
> just watch the superior series instead



The superior series ?


----------



## Fernin (Aug 9, 2015)

Are you really, seriously, implying Clone Wars is better than TCW? Seriously?


----------



## Zerig (Aug 9, 2015)

Fernin said:


> Are you really, seriously, implying Clone Wars is better than TCW? Seriously?



Yes.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 9, 2015)

So an ok super hero action sequence (that's not at all in line with SW portrayal of Jedi capability) > awesome character development, war and political drama, massively lore expanding arcs (Hello Darth Maul!), the BAMF herself Mother (fucking!) Talzin(!), and frankly better action sequences?

Yeah, totally makes sense. /s

Let me guess, TCW is too talkly for you and you prefer the other one because it's all choppy action hero poses and 90s anime grade dust woosh effects?

EDIT: Since you only seem to grasp flashy fighty parts, I present you some of the best fights from TCW. (spoilers abound)

[yt]fZA4zG9xnwg[/yt]

EDIT 2: Less choppy versions of Maul vs Sidious and Anakin Vs Dooku, since the ones in the above vid are somewhat choppy.

[yt]-7hBZNsPnyg[/yt]

Rescore version, but much higher visual quality than most other vids of the fight on youtube.
[yt]W8ycYOpltqM[/yt]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 10, 2015)

Is it just me, or did it feel that TCW lasted too long, like many other series?

I used to watch it, but lost track around the 2nd season. 
Then I find out -thanks to this thread- that it made it all the way to a 6th season, cancelled to boot. 

I like _Star Wars_ as much as the next guy, but watching a series that got concelled doesn't motivate me on picking up where I left off, much less going to go hunting for comic books to tie the loose ends.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 10, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Is it just me, or did it feel that TCW lasted too long, like many other series?
> 
> I used to watch it, but lost track around the 2nd season.
> Then I find out -thanks to this thread- that it made it all the way to a 6th season, cancelled to boot.
> ...




It would be hard to find that comic book, if its just one or a series. Beside a comic book is not the same as the series cartoon.

Star Wars Rebel is good, but you do get a sense of lost. Since the movie Revenge of the Sith is not the same thing as the clone wars cartoon, since,Anakin was a Padawan, not a Jedi master.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 10, 2015)

@ ElectricBlue1989: If you only watched till the second season, then you've basiclly missed everything great about the series as it really comes into its own in Season 3 when they finally had a stable set of writers, a full animation crew, models were massively updated, etc etc. The show lasted 6 seasons because it was bloody great. The only reason it got cancelled was the Disney acquisition and to move money and manpower to Rebels and other projects, in spite of TCW's great success. TCW is also pertinent to the new Rebels series since several main characters of that series have extensive ties to TCW characters, and in Season 2 of Rebels Ahsoka and Rex are coming back.

@DonKarnage : Anakin was knighted after the Battle of Praesitlyn, during the clone wars without having to go through the trials because of his performance in the the clone wars. He's a knight in Episode III.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 10, 2015)

But in Star Wars episode IV Darth Vader told Obiwan that he was the learner last time they meet, and that now he was the master.

I know that Lucas like to rewrite the fact and do change in it, but because of that its kinda annoying. That's why I prefer the original theatrical version of the Star Wars trilogy of the 2 to 3 mini remake he did.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 10, 2015)

In context here the line still works just fine. Last they met Anakin was still much younger than Obi-Wan, and ultimately less skilled; case in point though he was a knight he still made the mistake of being overly reliant on his hyper aggressive Djem So lightsaber form when he tried to beat Obi-Wan without keeping in mind that Djem So is not only highly ineffective against the defensive Soresu form but that Obi-Wan was one of the foremost masters of Soresu, making his defense almost impossible to defeat. Particularly by Anakin's brute force interpretation of Djem So. 

He's not implying he was still a literal student, but that he'd become a master in terms of capability.


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 13, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Is it just me, or did it feel that TCW lasted too long, like many other series?
> 
> I used to watch it, but lost track around the 2nd season.
> Then I find out -thanks to this thread- that it made it all the way to a 6th season, cancelled to boot.
> ...


You're definitely missing out. It gets a whole lot better around the third season.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 14, 2016)

It was a good show, but I liked Star Wars: Clone Wars more than Star Wars: The Clone Wars.


----------

